# can you buy sharks for your tank?



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I was wondering if you could buy sharks for your tank, and if so, where to get some at, because its a future plan i am wanting to do.

Thanks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

theres plenty of places on the net to lfs that offer sharks..buying is the easy part..housing them is the hardest part..you must have a hundreds to thousandth of gallons depend on species plus have great filtration system to properly house one.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thePACK said:


> theres plenty of places on the net to lfs that offer sharks..buying is the easy part..housing them is the hardest part..you must have a hundreds to thousandth of gallons depend on species plus have great filtration system to properly house one.
> [snapback]808160[/snapback]​


Yea i was just reading a few websites, about them and they say for the smallest shark can't have anything smaller than a 220 gal, and other sharks are like 1000 gallon tanks haha

Thanks man


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paradise aquatics 913-339-9060, in overland park kansas, 11728 west 95th street







they have a whole bunch, in stock too


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

> Yea i was just reading a few websites, about them and they say for the smallest shark can't have anything smaller than a 220 gal, and other sharks are like 1000 gallon tanks haha


ha ha indeed. A 220g? no way, thats a small tank for a Dovii, nevermind a shark.
You need atleast a 1500-2000g tank for a small shark. I have (well my father has)a 28" Black Tip Shark in a cylindrical 4000g pillar tank and would never place him in anything under 2500g.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

he is talking about the smalest sharks, not black tips, you mean the black tip reef correct?, i think he is talking about the smallest species that grow only to a coupple of feet, which a 220 would still be a little small.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

problem solve if u have a pool in ur back yard








no seriously, sharks are very cool but alot of responsability good look


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

ho i almost forgot.....nice nimation isn't it???!!!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i agree that sharks are unsutiable for the home aquarium, unless you have a truly massive tank, 5000+ gallons, or a salt water pool.

Whos up for a swim ?


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

> he is talking about the smalest sharks, not black tips, you mean the black tip reef correct?, i think he is talking about the smallest species that grow only to a coupple of feet, which a 220 would still be a little small.


Yup, black tip reef. Sharks don't stop moving like fish so anything under 2000g regardless of shark size is unsuitable.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Actually there are sharks that stop moving and can rest on the bottom. This species include wobbys, cat sharks, bamboo sharks, and nurse sharks. Not all species of sharks require huge tanks.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

wow, there are some uninformed people. I do not know anything about keeping sharks in home aquariums but i do know that there are some very small sharks. A port jackson shark grows to be at most 3.5 feet, and a bamboo shark grows to about 40 inches, somewhere near there is the carpet shark. My opinion, if you are going to keep a shark, go all out and make a damn huge tank and make it the coolest thing you've ever seen. Don't think about what the smallest tank you can have is, strive for the coolest. I saw a DIY 1700 gallon tank and it looked awesome, the guy had a blacktip and i think a port jackson shark. Very amazing. I read everything i could about sharks when i was a kid, good luck to anyone who's worthy enough of keeping one


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yup saw one in myt lfs horrible conditions but they had a huge tank with like a 3 ft nurse shark for 400 bucks and a huge green morey for like 90... it was awesome to see them but sad on the conditions.


----------



## the king fish (Jan 11, 2005)

i am looking for a salt water shark if any one wants to sell any let me konw i dont want a bamboo shark i am looking for a nurse shark or a smooth hound shark.


----------

